# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Tijdelijke vergeetachtigheid

## rvliegen

Ik heb een vraagje over tijdelijke vergeetachtigheid waarop ik hoop een antwoord te krijgen. Ik heb een jaar lang last gehad van het vergeten van simpele dingen en/of handelingen. Nu is dit weer sinds kort over en vind ik eigenlijk dat ik een vreemde periode heb doorgemaakt. Wat misschien nog vreemder klinkt is dat ik 18 ben en geen enkele last heb van enige aandoeningen. 

Ik heb wel al eens gehoord dat dit bij iedereen wel eens zou voor kunnen komen en dat het gewoon een periode is voor je lichaam waarin je geheugen je 'in de steek' laat.

Ik zou graag van andere (beter geïnformeerde mensen) wat meer informatie hierover willen en eventueel de oorzaak willen horen.

BVD.
Roel Vliegen

----------


## Marie

hoi Roel, kan het zijn dat je in dat jaar ook last hebt gehad van spanningen?
Of dat er iets emotioneels in je leven gebeurd is?
Had je het abnormaal druk?
Dan gebeurt het vaker dat je geheugen je enigszins in de steek laat.
Dat kan op elke leeftijd voorkomen.
Als je je er echt zorgen over maakt zou ik toch eens met je huisarts gaan praten.

----------


## gast

gewoon niks eraan doen marie beetje vergeetachtig maakt niks uit en is gewoonweg goedkoper om nergens wat aan te doen gewoon van je eige houden hoe je ben dat is het best en goedkoopst  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Normaal verouderingsproces
Als u ouder wordt, zult u merken dat u vaker dingen vergeet. Dit hoeft geen teken te zijn dat er iets mis is met uw hersenen. Bij het ouder worden gaat het geheugen trager werken. Het opslaan van nieuwe informatie kost meer tijd, net als het oproepen van informatie uit het geheugen. Ook de ruimte waarin de informatie wordt opgeslagen wordt kleiner. Hierbij komt nog dat ouderen meer moeite hebben om de aandacht vast te houden bij een onderwerp.
_De volgende punten horen bij een normaal verouderingproces:_
* Af en toe laat uw geheugen u in de steek en vergeet u dingen. U hebt soms moeite om uw aandacht ergens bij te houden en u te concentreren. Ook kunt u soms niet op woorden of namen van mensen komen.
* U kunt niet meer zo snel rekenen en met getallen omgaan als vroeger.
* U krijgt er nog steeds nieuwe herinneringen bij en u kunt nog steeds nieuwe dingen leren, maar daar hebt u iets meer moeite mee dan vroeger.
* U bent doorgaans in staat schriftelijke of mondelinge aanwijzingen uit te voeren en u kunt gewoon de verhaallijn in een film of een boek volgen.
* U kunt nog steeds voor uzelf zorgen, uzelf aankleden en uw eigen eten klaarmaken. 
Oorzaak
Net zoals het lopen bij ouderen niet meer zo goed gaat als vroeger, werkt ook het geheugen minder goed. Veel mensen die vergeetachtig worden, maken zich daar zorgen over. Ze zijn bang dat ze dement worden. Maar een normale vergeetachtigheid die nu eenmaal hoort bij veroudering, wil dus niet zeggen dat u dement aan het worden bent. Er zijn veel factoren die kunnen meespelen bij vergeetachtigheid. De precieze oorzaak van geheugenproblemen is daarom vaak moeilijk te achterhalen. Naast het normale verouderingsproces en dementie zijn er nog meer oorzaken waardoor het geheugen minder kan gaan functioneren. Lichamelijke problemen - zoals een infectie, schildklieraandoeningen of een vitaminetekort - kunnen het geheugen beïnvloeden. Verder kunnen pijn en vermoeidheid een rol spelen. Ook psychologische oorzaken zoals spanningen, een depressie of het verlies van een partner kunnen ervoor zorgen dat u dingen niet goed onthoudt. Tevens kan vergeetachtigheid een bijwerking zijn van bepaalde medicijnen. Als u zich zorgen maakt over uw geheugen, ga dan langs bij de huisarts.

Bron http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7B89dd60d8-...4ff135f8106%7D

----------

